# Don't give up hope



## TINKERBEL21 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not been on FF friends for a while but there was a point when i was more of a regular using as i was trying to come to terms with 3 failed goes of ICSI.
After the last go my partner and i were totally devastated, knowing we could not afford private treatment left us hoping that once day if we could get the money together for a private go we might be able to get the family we so badly wanted and prayed for. it was a really tough time for us as we felt that our life's had come to a standstill. We really did not know how to carry on but slowly we decided we need to consentrat  on things we did have control over, so we started making plans to do our house up and decided to get engaged and to start talking weddings.

So a year after our 3rd failed ICSI we had a big engagement party with all our family and friends around us, it was a great night and it was so good to finally feel a little more positive about our life together.

Just before our party my partners parents went to Tunisia on holiday, one night they got talking to a guy who worked there.
He asked my partners parents if they knew anyone who wanted a family, my in-laws (to be) pipped up and said yes, the man handed them a pink and gold shoe and told them it was a shoe of fertility and to give it to the couple who wanted children.
When they came back from their holiday they gave us the shoe and told us to hang it in our bedroom and to get busy.
I can honestly say i hung the shoe up and then totally forgot about it. 
6 weeks later my period had not come, i did not think for one second i was pregnant as i had lost count of how many negative tests i had seen over the years, so i just carried on as normal, expecting my period to come.
It was only when another 3 weeks had passed that i finally thought that maybe i might be pregnant.
As soon as i thought about it, i had to do the test so i went straight out at lunch and brought one.

For the first time in my life i was looking at a positive pregnancy test..............my pregnancy test.

After everything we had been though over the years, all the tests, prodding and poking, all the stress and endless heartache, i was pregnant and it had happend naturally, something we were told was not very likely to happen.

I am now very very happy to say that i am a mummy to a very beautiful baby girl, who is 8 weeks old.
I thank the lord everyday to have been given the best gift i have every had, she really is an angel sent from heaven.

Was it the shoe that finally gave us our family, was it that we started thinking about other things or was it just meant to work this way, i really don't know but what i do know is that i no longer have to cry myself to sleep while praying for the family i so badly wanted. 
Even though we now have the best gift of all I will never forget what we went through to try and get her, and what amazes me everyday is that in the end our baby girl was made out of love.

I just want to tell you all NEVER to give up hope as miracles do happen to normal people, my baby girl is proof that good things come to those who wait but great things come to those who don't give up hope.

I will continue to be thankful for her everyday and will never take her for granted and one day when she is old enough i will tell how much we prayed for her and that one day out of nowhere someone gave us a magic shoe and that shoe gave us the best gift of all..............her.

Stay strong ladies and never give up hope, my thoughts are with u all.

Tinkerbel, plus 1 XXXX


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Tinkerbel

I just want to say that I am sat here with tears in my eyes after your wonderful story. 

It gives us all hope. I have had three failed tx and will probably never have any more so your story really does give hope to me personnaly.

Enjoy your precious baby girl which I know you will xxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

I love your story so much - I have tears in my eyes but happy tears.  I know many ladies on this site have been through so much and your story gives so much hope.

Wishing you and your family so much happiness - you deserve it xxx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello

What a lovely story, proves miracles can happen.

Congratulations on your dd and good luck hun.

xx


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

I too have tears in my eyes as I read this and would like to say Thank You for sharing with us all ... sometimes that little bit of hope is all you need to encourage you to keep going.xxx


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

What a lovely story! I love reading stories like this, it keeps that flicker of hope alive. Congratulations and enjoy your longed for baby!


----------



## HighTower (Jan 11, 2012)

What a lovely story Tinkerbel! Congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious little bundle  

xx


----------



## MrsPootle (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a lovely story to hear - particularly for me after cycle #4 ended yesterday in a BFN.

I plan to keep trying naturally, so it's nice to hear of some success.

Love to you and your family xxx


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

I just want to add to this!
I had not suffered or gone through anything anywhere near the degree that tinkerbel21 had, or some of the others that have commented, but myself and my husband have been ttc for over three and a half years and had still been through a hellish time, not knowing if we would ever get the family we so longed for.

After reading this post I went away and googled symbols for fertility, thinking that maybe I would make myself a bracelet or something similar. I read that one of the symbols for fertility is an elephant and I was telling my mother-in-law this on the phone, when she said 'Oh I have an elephant wind chime type thing that I brought back from Turkey. Its got 11 elephants on it, and 13 turkish eyes (which are supposed to protect you and ward off evil spirits) and she brought it round with her next time she came. 
We hung it above the bed roughly five weeks ago and three weeks later we had a BFP! We were so shocked as we had been told I possibly had endo and that we may have to consider IVF eventually! I have lost some weight over the last six months as they also said that might help so maybe that also played a part but honestly we literally could not believe our eyes. I think we must have done about 15 pregnancy tests!!!
My sister emmigrated to Australia in July and when we told them on Skype her little girl was showing us her new colouring book (my sister did not know anything about the elephants) and she flicked through the pages and the first page she stopped at and held up to show us was a picture of an elephant ... very freaky moment but also very reassuring as I felt like someone somewhere was trying to tell us that everything would be OK!

Don't ever ever give up hope ... sometimes things really do just fall into place at the moment you least expect it! 
Good Luck and Baby Dust to each an everyone of you.xxxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

first of all a huge congratulations to the ladies who have recently recieved a bfp or had heir babies,,,,.. fantastic news ladies  and thank you so much for sharing your stories, it really does give a little hope to people. at least i know it does for me. my partner and i are into only our 4th month of ttc but i have tried before with a previous partner, on and off now for 8 years, but 2 and a half years solid recently and it is so good hearing such positive stories because it does make me feel a little more hopeful when times are hard and things seem almost impossible. enjoy your new families ladies, nothing else much matter in life but family  and congrats once again. we will all get our dream one day  love and baby dust to all  xxxx


----------

